# Basic N Scale Locomotive Lubrication Video



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlcdWhe6hn4

Mike


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Mike. Very useful to me as I have no idea about maintenance. 

By the way I also did the Blair Mill sopranos pizza and the other day and when I googled how to build as I was a bit confused I came across your how to with great photos and instructions. I ales browsed your site for hobby store and I will be placing a order,wish I would've known about you half a year ago or so ago to patronize someone who gives back. 

I was hoping to find a how to when I did my pikestuff contractors building. I was super confused, I kept rereading instructions til I figured it out though. Thanks again!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Greg903 said:


> Thanks Mike. Very useful to me as I have no idea about maintenance.
> 
> By the way I also did the Blair Mill sopranos pizza and the other day and when I googled how to build as I was a bit confused I came across your how to with great photos and instructions. I ales browsed your site for hobby store and I will be placing a order,wish I would've known about you half a year ago or so ago to patronize someone who gives back.
> 
> I was hoping to find a how to when I did my pikestuff contractors building. I was super confused, I kept rereading instructions til I figured it out though. Thanks again!


Thanks so much Greg , I am glad to help.:smilie_daumenpos:
Mike


----------

